# Tesla Model 3 "Stealth" Performance - Top Speed



## garsh

I recall somebody asking Elon on twitter if the upgraded brakes and/or rear spoiler was required to get the advertised Model 3 Performance top speed. (For those who don't know, the Model 3 Performance can sometimes be ordered without the upgraded brakes/wheels/tires/spoiler, and these are lovingly referred to by owners as "stealth" performance).

I think this came about because some owners of stealth Performance models found that they could only reach the top speed advertised for AWD models.

I remember Elon saying that it was not required. But my Google-foo is failing me - I've been unable to find this tweet. Does anybody else remember this? Can anybody else find such a tweet?

The subject has come up in this context with @SummitRacing :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388567105914736642


----------



## android04

I remember reading about Performance (non-stealth) owners not having the top speed unlocked until their spoilers were installed. Also, remember that the stealth Performance came with 18" Michelin Primacy MXM4 tires that are likely not rated for the top Performance speeds. That's probably why Tesla locked the top speed. I'm sure a Service Center or mobile technician can unlock that speed with their laptop once they see the tire speed rating that are on the car.


----------



## garsh

android04 said:


> I remember reading about Performance (non-stealth) owners not having the top speed unlocked until their spoilers were installed.


I remember people _guessing_ that was the case, but I swear that I remember Elon saying that it was not required.



android04 said:


> Also, remember that the stealth Performance came with 18" Michelin Primacy MXM4 tires that are likely not rated for the top Performance speeds.


The Tesla-specific MXM4 is speed-rated up to 168 mph, so that's not a problem.
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...ireModel=Primacy+MXM4&partnum=345WR8MXM4PXLV2


----------



## FRC

I can confirm that my Stealth goes 120mph. Is it unlocked to 162mph? Don't know, will never know (120 was scary enough). Like @garsh, I recall Elon saying that my Stealth would perform to the same limits as a P+.


----------



## android04

I just remember when the Performance Model 3s first came out Tesla wasn't putting spoilers on them and would send mobile techs to install those on them some time later. I remember reading about owners getting the spoilers installed and the mobile tech then unlocking the top speed.

See this video from the well-known Bjorn Nyland where he installs the spoiler on his Performance Model 3 and then has to go to the Service Center to have them unlock the top speed. Skip to 10:15 for the relevant info





The top speed probably do not come locked on newer cars anymore, but if theirs is an older one it might still be locked. garsh is right that the MXM4 tires are rated for 168 MPH (W rating). I couldn't remember if they were rated V instead (149 MPH).


----------



## SummitRacing

Oh yeah...so about that..... yes our car is locked out at 145 so far. We're doing a post on the Arkansas standing mile event soon in our sub-section. Some interesting things were found for sure! We do have Speed Rated tires on it now and a spoiler would be an easy add. Anybody in particular at a dealer we should talk to about an update? Our local dealer wasn't able to provide ANYTHING that our VIN didn't come with.


----------

